# Pics of my Gu's



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 21, 2011)

[/img] Mylnor



[/img] Mylnor and Murphy



[/img] Midgard



[/img]



[/img]



[/img]



[/img] Midgard


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice lookin couple of GUs you got there.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 21, 2011)

I can see someones been feeding their lizards well lol. Stunning tegus.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes they are very spoiled! thank you


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 21, 2011)

They all look wonderful. I love your female.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you very much.. She is a very special little girl to me! And very spoiled! We are building a room off our house just for them.. the main wall will be nothing but windows for the sun to come in..


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 30, 2012)

They are getting so big so fast


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 30, 2012)

lol, I didnt realize that I had already left the comment about your female... When I opened this tread I thought "what a gorgeous black nose".


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 30, 2012)

thats ok this thread is alittle old I guess


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 30, 2012)

man sounds like there room is going to be nicer than my bed room!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 30, 2012)

Our plans changed and was forced to move..they just now have the whole house to roam..


----------



## got10 (Jul 1, 2012)

rhetoricx said:


> lol, I didnt realize that I had already left the comment about your female... When I opened this tread I thought "what a gorgeous black nose".



Hey I see you have come back from dead . Welcome back


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 1, 2012)

hehehe thank you sometimes I spend alot of time on something then stay back awahile


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey what kind of wood is that your male tegu is laying on in this pic? It's really nice looking... http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g373/tegugurl/tegus/DSCF1650.jpg


----------

